
When selling your company, beware of earnouts - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2008/09/01/when-selling-your-company-beware-of-earnouts-you-may-lose-your-shirt/
======
michael_dorfman
The same thing happened to me, almost exactly.

I recommend people in the selling out phase read the article, and digest the
lesson.

Without the proper protections in the contract, earnouts are incredibly
dangerous for the seller. Take it from one who's been (badly) burned.

------
furiouslol
the virtual pbx ceo sounds like a total dbag (although I would like to hear
his side of the story first before asserting that he is truly one).

